

Why isn't there a 'Posterous for selling stuff'? - rakeshtx
http://rake.sh/blog/2010/05/09/why-isnt-there-a-posterous-like-auction-site/

======
mikexstudios
craigslist (but it's local, of course)

~~~
rakeshtx
You're right, it's definitely a working (and popular) option for selling
stuff. And it's the other end of the spectrum compared to eBay (ie very easy
to post to, minimal requirements).

------
somagrand
yardselr is attempting to be this

~~~
rakeshtx
I think you mean: <http://yardsellr.com/> (you missed an 'l')

Cool, thanks for the tip -- I checked them out. They really need an
iPhone/Android app. It completely aligns with what seems to be their mission.

I like the analogy of a yard sale / garage sale too. If I have a garage sale,
I don't have to think about the 101 questions that eBay asks me. I just put
the stuff out there and people look at the items, maybe ask me some questions,
and either buy or don't buy.

Why can't that same dynamic, in terms of simplicity for the seller, be
replicated in an online transaction?

